
Y combinator Video Interview?? - sumedhras
has anyone ever gotten an email from y combinator asking to schedule a video interview? Is this a good or bad thing? Any feedback would help!!
======
hisam
Yes we have. This is just to better understand your business. Prepare for this
like you would for a YC final interview. Enough resources out there to help
you with that.

~~~
sumedhras
Was it as intense as people say the final interview is? What type of questions
did they ask?

------
mlibazisi
We just got one yesterday, but don't know what it really means. Seems as
though its for startups they like but just need more info before making a
decision

~~~
sumedhras
Same here. Apparently they started doing the video interviews last year, I
wonder if they give a video interview to every startup that they're thinking
of inviting for an onsite interview, or only to the ones that they are on the
fence about...

